# Norie - Congratulations on being 4000 posts old!!



## sykes (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Norie

4000 + !

Well done on yet another benchmark!

You're a credit to the site. Keep up the good work.

Kindest

Sykes


----------



## staticbob (Nov 11, 2004)

YAY for Noris !   

Well done mate, your help has been much apprecaited in the past, long may it continue !!!

I can see that cell master black belt with your name on it already !

Bob


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 11, 2004)

Norie,
  Congrat's on the 4000.  Your leaving me in the dust!!

Cal


----------



## Glaswegian (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice one Norie!

Hope you can still put up with my daft questions from your exalted position!!

Regards


----------



## Norie (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks every one.

Only one thing gonna spell ma name right.

I'm, apparently, named after a mid-atlantic puffin the Tammie Norie.

Don't ask - I don't know why either.

Cheers

Norie


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratualtions Norie, you are very generous with your time in helping others here and if you keep up with your average 20 posts/day you should make 5000 posts and the top ten by the New Year!

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## sykes (Nov 12, 2004)

..........Could have been worse - they could have called you Tammie!! 
But then - you've probably heard that a thousand and one times before....... I'll get my coat!


----------



## staticbob (Nov 12, 2004)

Ooops, sorry NoriE, me and my sausage fingers.

Congrats again matey.

Bod


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations Norie!


----------

